# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Vjersha për 7 marsin, Ditën e Mësuesve

## leo-leon

anetare te nderuar. jam perpjekur qe te gjej ndonje vjershe per 7-marsin diten e mesuesit, do te me duhej per ta ilustruar te nxenesit e mi. neqofte se dikush nga ju di per ndonje vjershe te tille te me dergoje ketu, apo se paku te me orientoje ku mund ta gjeja nje te tille. ju faleminderit te gjitheve

----------


## TikTak

*7 - 8 Marsi*

7 marsi po na vjen
8 marsi po afron
le të mbledhim lule dele 
për mësuesen tonë.

i tjeter

*Mësueses*

O mesuese dashur
ne të duam shumë
ti për ne je nënë e dytë
se na edukon.

e care bojshim ne per 7 mars
i blejshim zyshes carape najloni 250 lekshe ene i buz kuq ene i lule artificiale e care pare na teprojshin ja fusshim brenda ene ajo na jepte i karamele zana qe ti thynte dhomet

----------


## SnoW~DroP

*7 Marsi*

Festën e mësuesit
Ne do ta festojmë
Lulet më të bukura
Ne do ti dhurojmë.

Vijmë tek ti mësuesja jonë
Buzëqeshjen ta dhurojmë
Kënga krahet reh si flutur
Midis jush unë jam e lumtur

Kënga që na ri në zemër
është për ty një fjalë e embël
Drita që na ri në sy
dhe këto Lule janë për ty!

----------


## njeriu2006

Kliko ketu.

*Ndre Mjeda* - *Vjersha të zgjedhura për fëmijë*


*Ndera e Fëmijve Për Mësues*

Te ju që lodheni me ne gjithë ditën,
Kjo mende e vorfën, kjo zemër shkon;
E sa t'kem' shpirtin, sa t'shofim dritën,
Dashtninë e nderën gja s'na pakon.

Nji bimë e vogël, lanun n'shkreti,
E pamire rritet, pa fuqi t'vet;
Po, me lmue dora e bujkut t'ri
Sa lule t'bukura e shuemja* qet.

Na jemi t'vorfën... si me e pague
Kët farë kujdesi, gjithë kët trazim?
Por kemi 'j zemër, ani, kët jue,
O mjeshtra t'dashtun, ju falim shqim.*

Ju cenë* ndër k'ndime, ju ndigjesë doni,
Kët nderë për t'mira lypni peshqesh.
e na mbas k'ndimesh, mbas pun'sh që m'soni,
Do t'shkojmë, si zemra ju do'prej nesh.

-----
*) e shuemja - e mjera.
*) shqim - krejt, fare.
*) cenë - a zelli. 



*Sa Vlen Mësimi*

Njaj që s'punoi me kohë, kur ishte i ri,
Menden e vet me e zbukurue me dije,
Damin e madh ka për ta pa n'pleqni.

Mocat* e vet me dritë, vendin nën hije
T'paditunis e shef, zemra po i tundet*
Kur mujt', nuk desht - tash që dishron, nuk mundet.


-----
*) mocat - moshatarët
*) tundet - ëtu ka kuptimin: tronditet, shqetësohet.

----------


## zana

Dy festa të  bukura
të  prindërve të  mij'
njëra në shkollë
e tjetra në shtëpi

Njëra e mësuesit 
tjetra e nënës
të dyja shkëlqejnë
si drita e hënës.

Shtatë Marsi në shkollë 
tetë Marsi në shtëpi
të dyja i ç'moj
festat t'ua uroj!

----------


## Fiori

*Mësuesja ime*

Mësuesja ime e dashur 
sa fort që të dua
me shumë dashuri 
më mësove mua

Më mësove të shkruaj
të lexoj, të numëroj
në gjithë jetën time
kurrë sdo të harroj.



*Mësueses time të parë*

Këto vargje të thjeshta që tani lexoj
Mësueses time të dashur sot po  ja  kushtoj
Një puthje të ëmbël me shumë falenderim
Ty mësuese ti dërgoj në emrin tim.

Të jam mirënjohëse, të falenderoj
Se çdo gjë që di, nga ty  e mësoj.
Në çdo gjë që lexoj në  çdo gjë që shkruaj
Je ti gjithmonë mesuesja ime e paharruar.

Edhe kur të rritem kurrë sdo të harroj
Me shumë mirënjohje ty do të  kujtoj
Shumë mësues do më  mësojnë për vite me radhë
Po ti do mbetesh gjithmonë  mesuesja  ime  e  parë.



*7-Marsi   * 

Na erdhi dhe 7- Marsi             
oh sa gëzim                             
me lule mbushi                   
gjithë vendin tim

Fëmijet e vegjël                   
shumë të gëzuar                     
të gjithë vrapojnë
Me buqeta në duar   

Të gjithë vrapojnë                   
kush e kush më parë               
për t'i dhuruar lulet                   
Mësueses së parë. 



*Për ty mësuese*

Unë sot për  ty  mësuese
më pëlqen të shkruaj
shumë vargje të bukura
për t'i recituar.

Erdha në klasë të parë
shumë i emocionuar
as dhe  emrin tim
nuk  dija të shkruaja.

 Tani jam i gëzuar,
sepse di të lexoj
dhe me ndihmën tënde
shumë gjëra po mësoj.

----------

verda123 (15-02-2017)

----------


## era_rema

Shumë vjerrsha të mira për 7 Marsin dërgokeni ju në forumishqiptar.com 

Urime


.

----------


## shigjeta

_Teodor Keko_

*O nene, eja ne dritare*

Muzgu i kalter vel u var,
mahnites u be qielli.
Gjithcka si me magji me ngjan
me nje dekor baleti.

Dhe hena paksa e trishtuar
si pikellimi i Lorkes,
qiellit i shkon kaq shume
sic i shkojne nuses lotet.

O nene, eja ne dritare
te shohim henen mbi Dajt te ndrise
dhe te me thuash me nje ze zemre:
Nuk ka si muzgjet e Shqiperise!

----------


## enes bajrami

Te dashur anetar te ketij forumi a ka mundesi dikush te krijoj nje poezi per Diten e Mesuesit?kam nevoj me duhet patjeter...

----------


## ham-ham

*7 MARSI* 

7 Marsin festën e mësuesit 
ne do ta festojmë  me lule. 
Ato më të bukurat ne do t'i dhurojmë
për mësimet që na jep ta falenderojmë.

Na mësoi tridhjetë e gjashtë shkronja,
nga A në ZH unë di t'i lexoj,
ndaj shpejt e shpejt po shkruaja,
që sot mësuesin tim të uroj. 



_
T. Kurtesh kl iv_

----------


## ham-ham

*8 MARSI* 

Urime ti o nëna ime e dashur,
fat dhe lumturi në jetë.
Urime, urime shumë oj nëna ime.

Ju uroj 8 marsin të gjithë nanave kudo që janë.





_T. Kurteshi kl iv_

----------


## Fiori

*Mësuesja ime* 

Na mësofsh 
kështu gjithmonë
bij' e denjë 
e vendit tonë.

Na jetofsh 
njëqind vjet 
në hare
e me shëndet

Na jetofsh
njëqind vjet
mësuesja jonë e
klasës se tretë.


_Dergoi ne adrese te Forumit Shqiptar : Mirlind Bajraktari - nxenes i klases se trete_

----------


## MI CORAZON

awwww, sa bukur!  :Lulja3: 

T'ia kishe redaktuar pak Fiori, gabimet drejshkrimore.

----------


## mia@

Sa me gabime shkruajne keta femijet! LOl dhe nuk jane as klase e pare.

----------


## thirsty

Musuese mbaj mend kur isha ne klase te  peste
plote me fara luledielli ishte mbushur ai xhep
me kape ne ore te mesimit
me nxore para klases
me nje shpute ma skuqe faqen
me the, te tera mbi mbanke
i nxora nga xhepi
me erdhi keq 
fara te mira luledielli
me kushtuan 300 leke
i bleva tek me i miri
se ashtu me kishin lezet
i nxora, u hidherova
ulu ne banke me the
u ula...
cte shoh, levozhgat e farave te mija
ti po nxirje nga goja
mesimi mbaroi
i mblodhe i fute ne qesk
i more ne shtepi
pa asnje pagese
te nesermen po ashtu
njesoj ndodhi
farat mesuesja mua mi mori
ishte motra e gjitones time 
prandaj nuk e kisha mendjen ne mesime
nejse, mesuese e dashur
meri nuk te mbaja
e dija qe ishte shtatezane  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## NIAGARA2

Të bukura vjershat. 

Urime për ditën e Mësuesve. Ata janë djepi i Atdheut. Jetofshin gjatë kudo qofshin.I përshëndes të gjithë...Në veçanti përshëndes mësuesen time dikur. E puth fort, e falenderoj për dijen që më ka dhënë si dhe mundin që ka ndej për mua në kembe  :muah2: 
Respekti i takon asaj sot nga unë tek ky forum!
*z.*

Urime për festën e gruas dhe nënës time të veqantë, e cila më dha jetë. Paç dashuri dhe paqe nëna ime E DASHUR  :muah:  :zemer: 
*z.*

----------


## Albo

*Për ty mësuese*

Unë sot për ty mësuese
më pëlqen të shkruaj
shumë vargje të bukura
për t'i recituar.

Erdha në klasë të parë
shumë i emocionuar
as dhe emrin tim
nuk dija të shkruaja.

Tani jam i gëzuar,
sepse di të lexoj
dhe me ndihmën tënde
shumë gjëra po mësoj.


P.S Vjersha na ka ardhur me email nga nje nxenes

----------


## thirsty

> *Për ty mësuese*
> 
> Unë sot për ty mësuese
> më pëlqen të shkruaj
> shumë vargje të bukura
> për t'i recituar.
> 
> Erdha në klasë të parë
> shumë i emocionuar
> ...


aww cute


*Mësueses*

Jam nxënës i klasës së pestë
mësuesen dua ta përshëndes
do ta mbaj mënd
do ta kujtoj për jetë.

Mësuese, mësuese
kur të rritem dua të bëhem si ty
të jem i sjellshëm, ndihmës,
dhe të dua çdo njeri.


.

----------


## ganimet

*7 Marsi*

O mësuesi im me kollarë
për nga intelekti ishe i pa parë
O mesuesi im me ditar në dorë
...dhe në dorën tjetër një thupër të hollë.

Ti flisje gjithmonë për arithmetik'...
nga ora e mësimit unë shpesh të kom ik'
ti fjalën dmth e ke pas nik',
unë vazhdoja ta përdorja si i pa dit'.

Kur llogarisnim me laps
probleme matematikore,
ulur në bankë në vitet shkollore,
ashtu dmth tema emrin mori.
dhe 80 perqind si përfundim na doli.


Kujtime për ato kohë që ishim të llastuar,atëherë kur vërtet mesuesit i kishim si prindrit tanë. Ua uroj këtë festë për shumë vjet, njerzve më fisnik të shoqrisë sonë.

----------


## Fiori

*Këngë për 7 Marsin*





'A e din' ti Eva se mësuesja jonë
nesër këtë festë feston

Festën e Shtatë Marsit gëzuar mësuese
bashkë me ty dhe ne sot gëzojmë

Të dhurojmë ne lule dhe nota të mira
bashke me to dhe dashurine tone'

----------

